# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  24 hour urine test

## FiestyAnxiety

I had to have a 24hr urine test to see if my adrenal gland wasn't giving  off too much adrenaline which could be causing my high BP, I had one  with acid, and another without, so technically I had a 48 hour urine  test.A

nd is high cortisol normal for people with stress? or anxiety.

----------


## Otherside

Yes, it is. Actually, the majority of the time the reason it's released is into response to stress.

----------


## Total Eclipse

It seems they are testing the functions of your adeneal glands. Do they suspect you have Cushing's Disease?

----------


## func

how would you do the test? in a cup or something?

----------


## Total Eclipse

> how would you do the test? in a cup or something?



In one of those milk jug type containers and they give you a peeing bowl that you transfer it into and you keep this in your fridge..

----------

